# ChKania’s glow up



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

My chicken:


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn’t mean to attach a picture of my pigeons haha


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow i love chickens! Your's is absolutly amazing! And the pigeons are also very cute lol!


----------

